# Amazing song describes anxiety dp/dr for me.



## mikeymike (Jul 20, 2014)

the song tragedy+time by Rise Against really hit me hard, almost as if the lyrics were made to describe what its like to go through this shit.

Take a listen and see what u think, gave me a little hope


----------



## Cuddleypanda1519 (Jul 29, 2014)

this song hits me hard 



it feels like this actually tells what is going on in my mind. what im afraid of, what i cannot say, everything that is hard to describe, this song shows.
it's made me cry. this voices a lot of what i cannot say.


----------



## djfreon (Sep 26, 2014)

Anxiety attacks by wreckonize. that's the one that hits hard for me... check it out!


----------

